# Question Time Darlington



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hey girls,

Right..I'm going to be doing some questions for the new boy (Mr Ashour)...Is there anything you's want to me to ask him on your behalf? and what questions do you suggest I ask him about my potential treatment? also do you reckon I should ask what his qualifications are and how many successes he's had in egg share.

You have until tomorrow evening to pose your questions.



Love

Vicki x


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

Hi vicki

so nice of you to be our goffer x
I cant think of anything I want to ask Im just nosey to see what hes like wonder where he came from before going to cromwell theres a ?? for you

ask as many ? as you want to 

good luck wonder what the other girls will have for you to add


----------



## emma73 (Mar 30, 2004)

could you ask on average how long it takes from being accepted once your results are in to being matched and getting started - and how long do you have to take the pill for in order to match the recipients cycle. And can you ask if they do blastocyst transfers??

Bet you wish you never offered now lol!!

Emma xx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

That lovely for u to offer vicki
Iam just wounder wot his success rates where at the clinic he has come from 

Emma wot stage are u at
I have had all my tests done and sending them off to cromwell tomorrow but waiting on 2 results to come back,Iam on the pill atm i have 10 tablets left from my first pack dont no how long i take them for iam already regular with periods not sure if they just wait til all ur results are back to get sorted while making sure we do have regular periods
love kelly


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Vicki
Aren't you brave!  
I don't have any specific questions for him, just really what he seems like as a person - Mr M was so nice and welcoming, would be nice if the new man has the same sort of personality.
One thing though, if you do get chance, could you ask him what his success rate has been like with FET in the past?
Thanks hunnie
Luv
Tracy


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

I'm thinking along the same lines as Tracy ( must be in the name!).  just want to know what hes like.  I felt very comfortable with Mr M so want to feel the same with this guy.  I'm at the clinic on Friday afternoon so might see some of you, or try to meet the new guy.

Tracy xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

pity we won't see you on Friday Tracy..we'll be on our way home then.

I'll try and post an update on thursday night from my mates puter.

Vicki x


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Cheers Vicki.  Hopefully our paths will cross at the clinic at some point.

Tracy xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

What is the FSH/LH level requirement to egg share at Cromwell?

Had my results today

FSH 8.7

LH 4.6

Are they good enough?


----------



## emma73 (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi Vicki - just popped on to say that i hope you got on ok at the clinic today - I'm thinking of you.

Emma x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi girls, where are you 
How did your appointments go?
Hope everyone is ok?
Love
Tracy


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Picked up my medication yesterday.  Didn't see the new doc cos he was in a meeting.  hmph!  It was busy in there though.  Normally dont see anyone!  Start d/r tonight.

How are you all?

Tracy xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya girls,

I sussed the new boy out as best as I could.

He was down in Shrewsbury for 3yrs before coming to Darlington. His embryo transfer successes is 59% but as he said thats not down to him it's down to the girls who he's treating and a bloody good lab he has the easy bit lol.

He's a really really nice chap. Quietly spoken and a nice sense of humour. He qualified at Aberdeen and worked in Saudi. 

I forgot to ask about the blastocyst transfers emma. But the time from being accepted to matching up etc differs. I haven't officially been accepted for egg sharing till ALL my results come back. But yet he's already given me the pill and I've filled in the paperwork so it's provisional.

Vicki x


----------



## emma73 (Mar 30, 2004)

Glad it went well - I'm sure it will be no time at all before you get the officail go ahead!! Did he say anything about FSH levels? I'm worried about mine - 3 years ago my FSH was 7.8 - and though the nuirse at my clinic said there is no reason to think it would be higher than that it is so close to the cut off that I'm worried. 

Emma xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

My FSH count is 8.7 and it's fine!

Don't worry like I did lol


----------



## emma73 (Mar 30, 2004)

ok- I'll try not to!! Will let you know how I get on, on Tues.

xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm back there wednesday for my counselling and chromosome blood tests.

Vicki x


----------



## emma73 (Mar 30, 2004)

are you driving down vicki?? I thought about it but I'm not a fan of the A1 so will be getting the train each time I go!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Yep...we're driving down. as we're staying at a friend's overnight in Newcastle.

It was hellish coming back yesterday you've guessed it...the edinburgh bypass    Hubby wanted to deck a lorry driver who was trying to push him out of the lane.

Vicki x


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Glad it went well Vicki.  Thanks for sussing him out!!

I'm next down there on the 27th for baseline scan so let me know if any of you are around.

T xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I think after this appointment I may not be there again till end of august/september.

Vicki x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi all

Vicki, thanks for sussing the new guy out - he seems quite nice then  I know you said you had been provisionally accepted honey, but I am sure that's just a technicality! If they weren't going to accept you they wouldn't make you go for the counselling and chromosones and stuff - so well done you!!! It's great news.

Tracy - I think I might be going on the 27th! Well, I take my last HRT on 19th, I will then start bleeding on about 22nd (usually takes 2 to 3 days - my birthday as well!) bleed lasts 4/5 days then have to have scan straight away which works out around 27th June! Might see you there!

Emma - try not to worry honey, I am sure your FSH level will be fine. Is it this Tuesday you are going to the hospital?

Marble/Kelly - how are you both?

Lovely and again here today! Not quite as nice as yesterday but getting there!

Did you all watch the match yesterday afternoon  Or am I the only footy fan? I thought they played rubbish, good job they weren't playing against any of the better teams or they would have lost!

Anyway, I am waffling now, so take care everyone
Love
Tracy


----------



## GAC (Apr 5, 2006)

hi everyone hope u dont mind me joining in im also having tx at cromwell this is my 3rd time egg sharing at cromwell the staff are all lovely and very helpfull i havent struck lucky yet but hoping this is the one im hoping to start tx in august  x gac


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya GAC,

We won't mind at all...in fact it's good that we have an expert lol  

I'm hoping to start august time too...never know we could end up cycling together.

Vicki x


----------



## GAC (Apr 5, 2006)

hi vicki if u need to know anything about cromwell i will tell u everything i can . they are quick at matching u up im on the pill at the moment so im ready to start they are on with matching me so i have to phone in july x gail


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

HI

Vicki: thanks for answering some questions so pleased all went well with your appointment good luck for wednesday I think we will be passing each other on the road you coming back me going down !
Tcbp: the footie was on but I was cooking for 14 adults and 9 kids on a bbq 
Gac: welcome nice to see you posting of course we dont mind Hope its 3rd time lucky for you, August will be here before you know it 
Tracy: glad you got your meds and have started D/R shame you didnt get to see the new dr
Emma: dont worry to much about the Fsh they say 8 in there brochure but mine was 8.7 and it was fine I think once its between 9.5 and 10 it would maybe prove a problem then good luck for tuesday look forward to reading how you get on. The road isnt to bad honest as vicki says the edinburgh bypass is the worse bit

well I have a final scan tomorrow hoping my lining is super thick so I get details for transfer almost there


----------

